# Trivia 5/25



## luckytrim (May 25, 2019)

trivia 5/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Alyssa Milano of ‘Who’s the Boss’, and ‘Charmed’, had a huge  success as a
singer, but only in Japan.

1. What do we call the physical and behavioral condition that  male elephants
experience once they become sexually mature?
(I'll need the correct spelling, Folks !)
2. What's the more formal name for a Badminton Birdie  ?
3. Cha siu baau, har gow dumplings and pot stickers are  examples of which
form of Chinese cuisine?
4. Who is the undisputed "King" of NASCAR racing?
5. To insure financial success in the coming year, Southerners  often eat
which two foods on January 1?
6. Actor Ted Knight had a role on 'The Mary Tyler Moore Show',  and then got 
his own series... Do you recall the name of that series  ?
7. Starring Tom Selleck and Ted Danson, the hokey 1987 comedy  "Three Men and 
a Baby" was directed by which "Star Trek" actor?
8. Which of the following places would I most likely NOT find  a salamander?
  a. - A kitchen
  b. - A florist's shop
  c. - A Jethro Tull album
  d. - An amphibian exhibit

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
All of the Dionne quintuplets chose to enter the Convent when  they turned
eighteen.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Musth
2. Shuttlecock
3. Dim Sum
4. Richard Petty
5. Collards and black eyed peas
6. 'Too Close For Comfort'
7. Leonard Nimoy
8. - b

TRUTH !!
All of the Dionne quintuplets entered the Sisters of  Assumption convent at
Nicholet, Quebec in 1952 as postulates, studying to become  nuns. Shortly
after Emilie's death in 1954, Annette, Yvonne and Cecile left  the convent.
Marie dropped out as well, tried to return but eventually quit  because of
poor health. Yvonne re-entered the convent, but frequently  left and then
returned. She eventually become a nun, but stopped being one  in later life.


----------

